
Windows 0 day published on Twitter - danShumway
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/10/another-windows-0-day-flaw-has-been-published-on-twitter/
======
danShumway
I don't know how severe this bug is, but the person who posted it seriously
needs to see a therapist/doctor and talk to someone about their depression.

If you're experiencing these kinds of mood swings, understand that there are
people who can help. You don't have to live your entire life that way.
Acknowledging and seeking treatment are important first steps.

